# Todays pick ups!!!!



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Had a great time at the Outlaw today with ER Doc,Warhorse & friends!Picked up a few items while I was there.The last pic is now the pride & joy of my collection.A Culebra rolled by the hands of Jose Pepin himself!!!It was the only Culebra he rolled while there & his business agent told me I was very lucky to snag it because he does not roll very many of them EVER!!!!!!We got some great pics of the event,but I am going to leave the posting of them up to our Statesmen.Here are the pics of the haul.


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow very nice! That humi is STOCKED haha!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Outstanding pickups and you are a lucky man to have a Culebra hand rolled by the master!!!


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

sofaman said:


> Outstanding pickups and you are a lucky man to have a Culebra hand rolled by the master!!!


Yes, and the question is... do you smoke it or not?


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

MikeGates said:


> Yes, and the question is... do you smoke it or not?


It will be a LOOONNNNGGGGGGG time before that 1 gets burnt,if ever!:whoohoo:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

one word.... AMAZING! :biggrin:


----------



## Puffer (Nov 27, 2007)

nicely done my good sir..


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

OMG that is a great grab wtg Jon


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

John you are my hero!! Great grab


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

WOW is about all you can say!! Pepin was in Houston this week too but I missed it 

What are the unbanned sticks?


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow that's amazing and just how many cigars do you have in that humi???


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> WOW is about all you can say!! Pepin was in Houston this week too but I missed it
> 
> What are the unbanned sticks?


Pepin had 1 of his master rollers there & they are the sticks he was rolling.You got 1 for every 3 Pepin sticks that you bought.


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

WOW that is one of the coolest things I have seen. Congrats


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

azpostal said:


> Wow that's amazing and just how many cigars do you have in that humi???


I have no idea.The top holds singles & the bottom holds 16-20 box's.


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Well done JonDot, very nice.


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> one word.... AMAZING! :biggrin:


enough said


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome Freakin Haul!!! Got ya a pick with the man too!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

JonDot said:


> I have no idea.The top holds singles & the bottom holds 16-20 box's.


Jon , 
Thats not a Humi that's a Safe---If I had that Culebra, I'd keep it in the "Safe" until it started growing hair--if you know what I mean--very nice work bud--and to a well deserving brother that you are!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks like fun..nice pickups as well


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

John, thats a amazing pick up!! That culebra looks awesome!! And those Liberty's too!! :redface:


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Pick up arteeest.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

mmm... Pepin.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

great score! :dribble:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pickup!!


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

awesome pickup - looks like a great event:redface:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Now thats a rare pick up


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice grab!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice Grab


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

watta a grab


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great day and pickup


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very cool day you had there John I'm jeleus


----------



## g_flores (May 11, 2008)

Wow!!! Don't every let that culebra go!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Great pickups there Jon, looks like you had a great time and got to meet the man himself! Awesome 

CD


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Some great smokes there. Nice pic with Pipen.


----------

